# Bike Rack Fittings



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Having just purchased 2008 Model Sundance I am dissapointed to find that Swift do not build in mounting points for a bike rack. No one can say bike racks are that uncommon, so why dont they incorporate the mountings during construction. My dealer says it is quite a big and expensive circa £500 to have one fitted because the cooker, fridge etc has to removed, so come on Swift I'm sure it will be a popular move.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Dusty
Your dealer is robbing you!!! If you send Swift a PM they will happily dispatch you a rear drawing of your van showing mounting points (or at least batten positions) for the racks - I know, they sent me one!

However, I then decided to get it fitted because to be honest I hadn't had my van long & didn't trust myself drilling the skin :? .

So I took my van to LeisureTech at Clitheroe, Lancs (many others are available!!) and paid a total of £220 to have a Fiamma Pro C 2 bike rack fitted, and they did remove the cooker to fit it too. Shop around, you're being taken for a ride on that cost!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Dusty. 

Cost of fitting a Pro C bike rack (2 bikes) to your MH is £250 plus VAT. 
(bike rack and labour) 

Your welcome to come to Robertsbridge. 

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

We do pre-fit the blocks into the rear for aftermarket bike racks to be fitted. 

The issue here is the brackets have to be bolted through these blocks into the inside. In the case of the RS & LP end kitchen models the the two top mountings are accessible, but the two lower ones within the sink unit, one below the oven (in the pan flap area) and the other behind the fridge which means the fridge needs to be withdrawn.

If you wish I can send you the drawing showing the precise block positions,

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It is not rocket science to fit a bike rack, you just need the knowledge and experience to do it, also to be competetive on the labour cost and the bike rack.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mod Note

Please stop posting the same message in numerous different threads. Once is enough, and with a bit of patience you will get plenty of replies.

(You have been reported twice by other members. 8O )

If you have posted in the wrong forum, you need only ask and one of the Mods will move it for you. It's far less trouble to us than removing posts and answering reports.

Thank you

Zebedee.

P.S. I know you are a new member, and possibly unaware, so please regard this as friendly advice.


----------

